# henricus park 1-16



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

going to henricus park(right near dutch gap boat ramp)tomorrow to catfish between 9 am and 1:30 pm......wouldnt mind some company......


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

come back and say how you did- i am going up there tomorro.........


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

fished at dutch gap boat ramp instead of henricus.....probably a bad idea...1 small nibble in 4 hours....no fish caught....i need a boat....


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

a bad day fishing is still better than those of us at work ! still a report and honest ones pay off, thats why its called fishing and not catching.....i am going to launch at deep bottom or fish off the pier of the ramp is too slick/frozen.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

short and sweet.....left at 9 got up there and run all the way to jorden point bridge from the rt 5 campground. fish 3 spots on our way back and caught 3 nice size cats- not the monsters from last week but great filets for the freezer !!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ill be fishing at the deep bottom ramp(no boat) next saturday or sunday.....anyone wanna meet up?


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

chris- there is a fishing pier at the RT 5 bridge too i saw yesterday - at the mouth of the chic campground- its deep water too-a buddy who lives up there said they get 20 pounders on a regular basis off theat pier.....key : FRESH BAIT


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

hmmmm.ill have to check that one out.....20 lbs is no monster bit itll beat what ive been catching at henricus,dutch gap boat ramp and maury street....which is nothing...thanks for the info racn35


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Chris, see ya 'round the 14th St. Bridge in another couple of months for the shad run!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

when is the shad run usually....never tried before but the james is so close to me....ill try it this year .....


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

The shad should be showing up some time in late april. Best way to tell:

Wind direction
Water temp
Water clarity
Moon phase
Solar allignment...

Throw all that crap out. Just look for 800,000 boneheads crowding the shore line. Then you will know it has started. I will probably be among them.

I have had success at dutch gap and alike, but the trick is, don't cast far.

The fish will be located on underwater humps and on the edges of the channel. In most cases the channel starts 5-25 feet from the bank. The deep channel of the river can be pretty worthless. Fish it in tight.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Rocket landing!!!! 
If you see the dogwoods, then them shad and herring will be here.


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

*Hey Teo*

You down for some cold beers and surf poles at rockets this spring?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Bad Tater said:


> You down for some cold beers and surf poles at rockets this spring?


Ahh.. the good old cabin fever days... ... I'm down.. those day were fun... 

*Urban Rockfish Commando*


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

richmond newpaper today - jamie

http://www.timesdispatch.com/servle...ticle&cid=1128769425276&path=!sports!outdoors


----------

